# Yarn Stores in Gilbert, Arizona area



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi! I am going to visit my sister (non-craft type person) in Gilbert, Arizona next week. Can anyone from the area recommend a good LYS? And by any chance would anyone know of a good place to shop for beads and beading supplies? Thanks in advance!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

I visit family in Mesa which is fairly close to Gilbert and there is a great yarn store in Mesa. Store is Fibre Factory, 216 W. Main, Mesa...phone 480-969-4346. They have yarn, beads, cross-stitch supplies.


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

pheonas said:


> I visit family in Mesa which is fairly close to Gilbert and there is a great yarn store in Mesa. Store is Fibre Factory, 216 W. Main, Mesa...phone 480-969-4346. They have yarn, beads, cross-stitch supplies.


Sounds wonderful - I will have to check it out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

and I am looking for some recommendations of good yarn stores in the Gilbert/Chandler/Mesa area. I am also interested in finding beading supply stores. 

I tried posting this question yesterday (under a different title), and got one very helpful reply. Then KP admin moved it to be under a heading that was not in keeping with my question - so I am trying again!

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Try www.knitmap.com.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Where you are going, as you must know, is just east of Phoenix proper. Phoenix is one giant smear for miles, so I would guess that there will be manyt many yarn stores. There are also many retired folks, therefore many (I would guess) customers. If you want high-end, check Scottsdale on google or other system.

While you are here, if you have not been to these places before, go see Taliesin West (Frank Lloyd Wright), and the Hurd Museum
(native American). You will never forget these places, and they will enhance your design eye!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CBratt said:


> Try www.knitmap.com.


Needs the http: // before the www for it to be a live link, and no punctuation immediately after it. http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

There is a great app (for free) called Yarn GPS. It has all the information you want and it covers the whole country.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I know Jessica Jean, but I figured folks would get the gisft of it. Thanks for posting though for those that may not have!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Needs the http: // before the www for it to be a live link, and no punctuation immediately after it. http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks very much for the suggestions. Guess I did not word my question carefully enough as what I am really looking for is a recommendation of a LYS that someone has actually visited. I can look them up on the various websites, but there is nothing that matches the personal recommendations or observations from a fellow KP member. 

Cheers!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

taborhills said:


> While you are here, if you have not been to these places before, go see Taliesin West (Frank Lloyd Wright), and the Hurd Museum
> (native American). You will never forget these places, and they will enhance your design eye!


I agree that both places are worth seeing.
Taliesiin West is in Scottsdale.
There is also a Heard Museum in Scottsdale as well as the main museum in Phoenix.
Baselball spring training is going on until March 29. It is tons of fun to go to.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Tempe Yarn and Fiber is a very nice store with helpful staff. 

Be careful of looking at the knit maps, etc as some of them are not up to date. One of my favorites, Knit Happens in Scottsdale, has closed since we were here last year but is still listed.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

We actually have a new shop in Gilbert called Arizona Yarn. It is on Lindsay and Pecos.. If you have a chance you should check out Jessica Knits in Scottsdale (@101 and Shea Boulevard) definitely worth the trip.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ewinter42 said:


> Thanks very much for the suggestions. Guess I did not word my question carefully enough as what I am really looking for is a recommendation of a LYS that someone has actually visited. I can look them up on the various websites, but there is nothing that matches the personal recommendations or observations from a fellow KP member.
> 
> Cheers!


Because the LYS listed on the KnitMap are entered by individuals, usually customers, and because they are able to add their own observations about the store, you may actually find it a useful resource. To see what I mean, have a look at the customer comments for Smiley's: http://www.knitmap.com/locations/smileys-yarns

Of course, the information is only useful if someone has posted it. Too many good stores aren't on it, just because no one, not even the store owner, has bothered to post it.

Bon Voyage!


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Kajacee said:


> We actually have a new shop in Gilbert called Arizona Yarn. It is on Lindsay and Pecos.. If you have a chance you should check out Jessica Knits in Scottsdale (@101 and Shea Boulevard) definitely worth the trip.


Thanks very much for the recommendations. I hope to check out both shops!


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and links. I will be in Gilbert for about 10 days - so hope to check out a few shops.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I misspelled the name of the museum; it's HEARD not Hurd. Wonderful place and terrific gift shop.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

I spend winters in Tempe and have been to Tempe Yarn and Fiber on several occasions. It's a nice store and the people I've talked to have been very friendly and helpful. It's near ASU, so is a bit of a trek from Gilbert, especially if you're going to be in southeast Gilbert. You will want to make this trip mid-day to avoid rush hour traffic.


----------

